# "H.H. Scorched Earth" Hardback!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*So for you who missed it the first way around!* 









The Horus Heresy: Scorched Earth

*The Story*:
_Nearly a quarter of a million loyal Space Marines lost their lives on Isstvan V – the Dropsite Massacre lasted only a few hours, and yet the Iron Hands, Raven Guard and Salamanders were slaughtered by those they had once called kin. With the disappearance of their primarch weighing heavily upon their hearts, Ra’stan and Usabius of the XVIIIth Legion leave behind their fellow survivors and strike out into the Urgall Depression. Their mission: to find what, if anything, remains of mighty Vulkan..._
*Read it because*:
_See the aftermath of the Dropsite Massacre as the Salamanders search desperately for any sign of Vulkan. Get into the heads of Space Marines who may have just lost their primarch as they take revenge on the traitors – and discover things about themselves and their allies that they might wish they hadn't. Look out as well for the first appearance of a phrase that will resonate throughout the Horus Heresy... Vulkan Lives._


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

Nick Kyme pls stop


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Mob said:


> Nick Kyme pls stop


Mob pls stop


----------



## cottrelli (Dec 1, 2012)

I wish I'd missed this the first time. Seriously sub-par writing, even for Kyme. So I've gotta agree with Mob. There is way too much Salamanders stuff for how bad the novels and novellas have been so far, not to mention how small of a role they played in the larger Heresy.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Read a couple of Kymes books and lets say I'm not a fan of his writting, as for the Heresy series it has badly degenerated into quantity over quality long ago, so someone please let me know how it ends


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

For those not in the know, its a prequel story to Vulkan Lives, set in the immediate aftermath of the Istvaan dropsite massacre.


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

Oldman78 said:


> Read a couple of Kymes books and lets say I'm not a fan of his writting, as for the Heresy series it has badly degenerated into quantity over quality long ago, so someone please let me know how it ends




1-0 on penalties


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Mob said:


> 1-0 on penalties


That result is the epitome of the hetesy series, starts with excitement but degenerates into a semi hard wank


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

€20 for a Nick Kyme short? :shok::laugh::taunt:

You'd think they'd take the hint from the sales of recent LE books compared to early ones like _Aurelian. _if it's gonna be LE, you better be sure the quality is top notch. Unfortunately they haven't, with the result being books still being available months after their release.


----------

